# rose hair picture thread!!!!!!!!!!!



## squeaky10199 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey i want to see all rose hair owners posting pics on this thread of their Grammostola rosea!   I'll start! 

My 4-4 1/2 inch female rose hair Olivia before she molted about 2 months ago. 






After molt and exoskeleton!











and just more pics after molt.






























































































































So i want to see all different pics of rosies! keep them coming!!!


----------



## dumeca02 (Mar 21, 2008)

this is about the only one of my rose and it was taken right after I got her





shes on my sisters hand who is the one who bought her for me


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 21, 2008)

This is been. You say it like "bean" but it's misspelled for cuteness reasons.


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 21, 2008)

ok here is my baby girley lol I am 6' 250 pounder with pretty big hands so you can get an idea of her size


----------



## Xaranx (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 21, 2008)

shes maybe about 4 inches right now.


----------



## radicaldementia (Mar 21, 2008)

freshly molted


----------



## squeaky10199 (Mar 21, 2008)

beautiful pics and i especially love the mature male!   keep em coming!


----------



## BlackxLilies (Mar 22, 2008)

This is Audrey, I've had her for four years


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 22, 2008)

How about baby pics?




















I fostered these guys from a prematurely opened sac (I'll explain in another thread) in an incubator that Travis Kotke taught me to make. It was a paper towel hammock over moistened coco choir in a sealed kritterkeeper. 
Worked like a charm! You can buy these guys (by now they are 4th-ish instar) at Preuss Pets in Lansing, Michigan for $5!


----------



## kyrga (Mar 22, 2008)

What happened to her foot, squeaky? It looks kinda shriveled... otherwise gorgeous, of course.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Mar 22, 2008)

when she molted she didnt come out all the way perfect.  her one foot came out with no hair so its like bone and so did her spinnerets...  i thought it was a bad thing at first but two months later and she is still doing fine.   thanks though. love the pics...     I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## smof (Mar 22, 2008)

Mine, representin' the RCFs 




















My housemate's


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Mar 22, 2008)

You are not the only one representing RCF He was so skinny when i took this picture. Now he is a fat lard 
And we have to have the classic...


----------



## squeaky10199 (Mar 22, 2008)

LOVE the rcf rose hair! awesome! where could i get one of those? are they flame  rose hairs? thats what is at my local petstore and its a little more expensive, about 33 dollars. unlike the regular which is 20.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah those red morphs are always real cool looking, especially right after they molt.


----------



## Smilodon (Mar 23, 2008)

squeaky10199 said:


> LOVE the rcf rose hair! awesome! where could i get one of those? are they flame  rose hairs? thats what is at my local petstore and its a little more expensive, about 33 dollars. unlike the regular which is 20.


Northwest Inverts has good size females.

This is Shelob.  They were taken on a phone, so bear with me!











I'll try and get some better ones of her, and of my RCF too.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Mar 23, 2008)

Some of mine's

G.rosea num.1






G.rosea num.2






G.rosea num.3 rcf


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww. Number 3 looks like she's sitting at the window looking out at the beautiful day outside...


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 23, 2008)

squeaky10199 said:


> LOVE the rcf rose hair! awesome! where could i get one of those? are they flame  rose hairs? thats what is at my local petstore and its a little more expensive, about 33 dollars. unlike the regular which is 20.



Last I knew, John at www.tangledwwweb.com has some. I got two beautiful ones from him.


----------



## radicaldementia (Mar 24, 2008)

little rosie sling


----------



## robzzz (Mar 25, 2008)

My rose :worship:


----------



## squeaky10199 (Mar 26, 2008)

you guys make me jealous with the red phases....   i want one so bad.....


----------



## Skater_dude123 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh man nice RCF, i am ordering one sometime soon from NWinverts site.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Mar 28, 2008)

i love em all!!! keep them coming!


----------



## ullydin (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my girl.  She moletd 2 weeks ago so her colors are gorgeous!
















Somehow, I don't think see like the camera... It's not a great pic but she was sooooooo cute...





This is her home. It's an 18' X 12' compartement. Her next door neighbour is a A seemani.





To give you an idea of her size.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## pinkzebra (Jul 9, 2008)

I love looking at pics of all the rosies! Keep them coming!


----------



## GOMER113 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's my girl, Tari.


----------



## Aurelia (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's some pics of Kumo I took tonight. She is such a sweetheart!

http://www.axcessmypics.com/photos/photo01/ed/7a/965dddc9bafe.jpg

Just look at that face!
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/lovltn848/?action=view&current=kumoface.jpg


----------



## Aurelia (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's some pics of Kumo I took tonight. She is such a sweetheart!







Just look at that face!


----------



## equuskat (Jul 18, 2008)

RCF female:





RCF mating fun:





Normal female (my first tarantula, actually...)





A female I got off of Craigslist, she's a classroom pet now:





A female I gave away to someone who lost a T:





Immature male RCF.  I sold this little guy, too:





My little sister holding the immature male:





G. rosea female exuvium:





MMMYYYYYY CAVE!!!!  





The first time I ever held a T.  REALLY over my phobia after that!


----------

